# Glitter.  I just don't get it.



## TeresaT (Jun 5, 2015)

OK.  Somebody please explain the purpose of glitter on your soap.  I have watched a bunch of YouTube videos to learn techniques and get ideas.  I don't get the glitter.  I have used glitter for other crafts.  It gets everywhere and won't come off! Why do people put glitter on soap?  Doesn't that defeat the purpose of the soap, getting clean?  Doesn't the person end up with glitter all over them that they can't get off?  Maybe that's a "girly" thing to do? (I am not a "girly" girl.)  Oh, and food.  Someone put food on their soap (stuff you decorate cakes with).  That's odd, too.  Doesn't it melt and get sticky/yucky, or invite bugs?  I just can't imagine taking a shower with candy on the soap.  Weird.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 5, 2015)

I like glitter although I wouldn't call myself much of a girly-girl! I use it somewhat sparingly to give a sparkle to my tops. It just rinses off after the first use or two.  I haven't noticed any sticking to me after showering or washing my hands.

I've also used cupcake sprinkles on my soaps. They just dissolve.  I use sugar or honey in most of my batches so figure it's basically the same thing.  

This batch I made yesterday must horrify you. LOL


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 5, 2015)

^^I think that's adorable.

I would not consider myself a hugely glitter person, but I like the contrast of glitter on soap. It adds a nice dimension to the overall appeal.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 5, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> This batch I made yesterday must horrify you. LOL



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!    No, just kidding.  They are really cute.  I would put them on a cake plate as a decoration.  I wouldn't use them.  

I have used honey a couple of times and I didn't think about that.  I guess I just assumed the lye burned the sugar and made it to away?  Yep.  I'm a chemist.  

Thanks for answering my questions.  It makes sense now.  I guess I was really thinking more like "glitter bombs" than a very light sprinkle.  Oh, and I was also thinking about the urban legend where the lady used her daughter's washcloth to freshen up before her GYN appointment only to find out the kid was saving it for after school because it had glitter on it.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah I don't get the glitter thing either. Although I've used it a couple of times to brighten up some Christmas soaps, it won't be a habit due to my concern with people getting it into their eyes, and also what the possible long term environmental effect will be (like those little cosmetic micro-beads that are impacting the waterways and fish) (http://www.npr.org/2014/05/21/31315...eads-in-soap-may-pose-problem-for-great-lakes

I don't sell and don't have insurance, so give away a lot of soap and like to know it's as "safe" as possible.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 5, 2015)

I hate glitter on soap, too! Unfortunately for me, I made a soap once and tried out the glitter. Ya - now I always have to use it on that bar. I am seriously considering getting a dedicated mold for it. I find that stuff everywhere, after. Yuck. Some for sprinkles - candy on soap? I just don't get it either.


----------



## Relle (Jun 5, 2015)

Love glitter, you have  to have some bling on your soaps.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 5, 2015)

Hahaha! You guys are cracking me up! The only time I use glitter is when I'm using a speed-of-light accelerating FO that I can't swirl or do some other fun technique to. So I add one color to the batter, mix in the bad FO, and quickly get it into the mold. I'm like Relle and have to have a bit of bling so sprinkle the top _lightly_ with glitter. Gotta have that pop!


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 5, 2015)

I love glitter, if I could get away with it I would cover myself in it and run through the woods:shock:

I don't have issues with glitter sticking to me or getting all over the kitchen. I might get a little over spill on the mold and possibly the table but a damp paper towel takes it right up. I use superfine skin safe, and it washes off the bar first use.
How do you guys apply your glitter? I dip a straw in it and gently sprinkle over the top. I've seen videos using little squeeze bottles and its awful messy. I've used a small make up brush before too but its makes a uneven layer.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 5, 2015)

I love glitter too. It's just so sparkly and shiny. My husband hates it as its all over the place. It makes me smile. My customers seem to like it too. I do make some without though.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 5, 2015)

I put mine in a salt shaker, but it really isn't ideal.  I want to poof it better for the sides of things and have a little more control.  I've seen the poofer bottles in videos, but haven't seen any for sale anywhere.  They remain a mystery...

I do my girly soaps with glitter and/or mica drizzles, and my more natural and manly ones without the sparkles.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 5, 2015)

I like glitter for some soaps and not for others! It depends on the look I'm going for with the soap? It sparkles and catches the eye and lends a certain something

Its never enough glitter to really hurt anything and it all washes off, unlike glitter in say bath bombs where it clings to your skin and makes you look like a sparkly fairy princess

thats of course assuming a shower


----------



## KristaY (Jun 6, 2015)

Obsidian - I use a tea strainer. I put about 1/4-1/2 tsp in then gently bump it against my left thumb while holding it in my right hand. Goes on fairly evenly and doesn't make a big mess all over the mold or counter.


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 6, 2015)

Why do I use glitter?  Because on some soaps it looks good. No there is no other reason other than it selling the soap. Does it stick to you? Nope the beauty of soap is it washes the glitter off you as well as the soap. No I don't use it all the time, it depends on the look of the soap.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 6, 2015)

I use a small tea strainer too.
I prefer diamonds to glitter for my bling, but alas, have no diamonds for my soap


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 6, 2015)

Some people like chocolate, some people prefer vanilla. Some people like glitter, some others, (like me) prefer unglittered. And this is a good thing, because at a craft fair with multiple soapmakers, we all have our own individual style, and there are customers with different tastes, to go around. In the happy world of soapmaking, there's room for all of us!!!


----------



## soapmage (Jun 6, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> How do you guys apply your glitter? I dip a straw in it and gently sprinkle over the top. I've seen videos using little squeeze bottles and its awful messy. I've used a small make up brush before too but its makes a uneven layer.



I buy the small refillable salt shakers from Walmart and they work like a champ! No muss, no fuss. If you do that, just be sure to get shakers with the smaller holes to help control the amount of glitter coming out.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 6, 2015)

I find that if you use body safe glitter it washes off, never sticks to anything and pretty much dissolves after the first use. I've never had a problem cleaning it up or having it everywhere like you get with craft glitter that isn't body safe. 
On some soaps it really does enhance the look. Same with the candy beads, however those little things DO get everywhere, don't dissolve as easily as the glitter and are a PITA to clean up after soaping.


----------



## soapmage (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll admit, I'm a glitter-ho. I use it, love it, and wish I had more of it! Seriously though I don't use it all the time, just for when I think it may lend some sparkle and bling to a certain theme or design. I use the skin safe glitters from Mad Oils and love them. I've never had issues with sticking to my skin post shower, and the mess it leaves behind on my soap mold and table is easily wiped off with a damp towel. I find mica clean-up more messy than glitter!

And I've used the sugar pearls and sprinkles on my soaps and soap cupcakes without any problem either. They just simple melt away with the water. The reason I don't use the cute sugar pearls much anymore is because they're always falling off my bars once cut and dried a bit. Unless you push in each and every one really well, they tend to just do that. But like a previous poster said, we all have our likes and dislikes, it's what makes us individual soapers. And it's the same thing for our customers, some want bling and colorful designs, where others can't fathom that at all and just want a great, plain bar of soap.


----------



## regansoap (Jun 6, 2015)

Snappyllama your soaps look beauuuuuuuutiful well done lovely work.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 6, 2015)

All this reminds me of youtube video that is very crude *and* hysterical.  I'd post it, but I'd don't want to offend anyone.  However... search for "clitter" on youtube. The end credit warnings make me giggle uncontrollably.  

Almost forty years old? Check! 
Still have a juvenile sense of humor? Check!
Sparkle Babies!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 6, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> All this reminds me of youtube video that is very crude *and* hysterical.  I'd post it, but I'd don't want to offend anyone.  However... search for "clitter" on youtube. The end credit warnings make me giggle uncontrollably.
> 
> Almost forty years old? Check!
> Still have a juvenile sense of humor? Check!
> Sparkle Babies!



I know exactly which one you are talking about. I'm even older than you, and I still find it hysterical.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't use glitter, but I do like to use either gold mica, bronze mica, and/or diamond dust mica on certain batches of my soap to give the bars an iridescent sheen. As soon as I'm done cutting my soap (when it's still a little tacky), I dip a brush into a little bit of my mica and brush it all over the soap in a very scant/thin layer- just enough to make my bars catch the light, but without getting a bunch of mica all over my hands when I pick the bar up. 

As for food- I do make a few foodie soaps, but I only use that which can be finely pureed so that it gets soaked all over and throughout by the lye in order that no mold buggies grow. My favorite foods to use are avocado puree, carrot juice or cucumber juice, not to mention milks. Oh- and I also like to use honey and baby oatmeal.

I love the look of those candy pearls on soap, but I don't like the thought of using them on my soap, so I use VanYulay's silicone BB mold to make soapy pearls instead. I also love the look of berries on soap, so I also have a few of VanYulay's silicone fruit molds as well (raspberries, strawberries, and apples). I also have a few of their rose molds to make little soap roses. I really love their molds, can you tell? lol


IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 6, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> All this reminds me of youtube video that is very crude *and* hysterical.  I'd post it, but I'd don't want to offend anyone.  However... search for "clitter" on youtube. The end credit warnings make me giggle uncontrollably.
> 
> Almost forty years old? Check!
> Still have a juvenile sense of humor? Check!
> Sparkle Babies!



OMG! Easy applicator wand, haha. You need to check out wobbly sausage on youtube.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 6, 2015)

obsidian said:


> omg! Easy applicator wand, haha. You need to check out wobbly sausage on youtube.



rofl


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 8, 2015)

Each to their own I say, if you like glitter go for it if not don't. I'd never question why someone does or doesn't glitter their soap

I just made a pink ombré with glitter on top as the scent is fairy dust so seemed it would go well!

Surely it's just a personal preference like why do I love lard soaps

The (soaping) world would be boring if we all liked the same things


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Jun 8, 2015)

I think like huge heaps of glitter would be bad, because someone IS trying to get clean with the soap. A little pop and shine is great, especially because most of us are addicts and we've moved to making decorative soaps of some kind. I like a tiny sprinkle of glitter, a brush of shimmery mica, mica in the top, and I just about cannot make a clear M&P anymore without putting mica in it to make it glittery! So I guess that counts as a type of glitter--just not glitter-sprinkled-on-top glitter.

 Of course it all depends on your soap scheme--I have had people ask for a true non scented, no color soap, and of course glitter would be a no-no on that one. (What a frownie-faced soap to make--but at least it's making soap, yes?) 

I've read differing opinions on food additives too, that leave me pretty confused, so I've been pretty much staying away from food additives until I read more. I've read that food additives can up the spoilage of your soap, and I've read that food additives can add properties to your soap. I'm not sure how those properties would survive lye, so again, I'm still researching. I suppose it would depend on how you do it, what food it is, when it's put in there, what purpose, etc, and would open up a whole other can of worms.

I do use candy sprinkles and a sugar recipe for my bath bomb cupcake frosting, and a soap frosting combo and bath bomb bottom, but of course those take forever since the soap cures. I use all soap for my soap cupcakes--base and frosting. I like jojoba beads for the decoration those--and glitter!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 8, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> All this reminds me of youtube video that is very crude *and* hysterical.  I'd post it, but I'd don't want to offend anyone.  However... search for "clitter" on youtube. The end credit warnings make me giggle uncontrollably.
> 
> Almost forty years old? Check!
> Still have a juvenile sense of humor? Check!
> Sparkle Babies!




OMFG!!! So funny!!!


----------



## Relle (Jun 9, 2015)

Just remember if you are going to the gynaecologist, maybe not use the glitter soap just in case or use it, if you want to surprise :-o.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 9, 2015)

TwystedPryncess said:


> Of course it all depends on your soap scheme--I have had people ask for a true non scented, no color soap, and of course glitter would be a no-no on that one. (What a frownie-faced soap to make--but at least it's making soap, yes?)



I always offer an unscented, uncolored bar for those who have problems with additives. But I've never seen those bars in any kind of negative light. They're still handmade soap, with fabulous ingredients, and that makes them pretty amazing!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 9, 2015)

Most of my customers hate glitter on soap. A few will buy soaps with glitter during the holidays. Glad I am not in love with glitter


----------



## valerieinthegallery (Jun 9, 2015)

I think it is amazing how adorable some of the soaps are that people make with glitter and candy and sparkly stuff. 

Personally, I am a soap minimalist. I don't like the idea of using glitter or food. I don't even use milk in mine, as I like to keep it very simple. I actually am not even a fan of fancy coloring or swirls and have never even attempted a swirl. 

I stick to plain old rustic hot process soap, sometimes colored with oxides. (Mica is even too sparkly for me! LOL!) I do use fragrance oils, as I am in love with smells. I have tried a lot of various oils and butters and have gone back to my first recipe I ever tried, as I like that one the best. 

I am hoping that others will like my soap once I start selling - I do live in Maine, so that might help. We're pretty simple up here.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't use glitter as I worry about the impact on marine life.


----------



## Xazo (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm not a HUGE fan of glitter on soaps, but I do appreciate the appeal it has. I personally would not buy/use a soap with candy on it, though, I LOOOOOVE the way it looks. I would take the time to make a bunch of tiny little balls to utilize JUST for this purpose-in lieu of candy. I know SEVERAL people that would go NUTS over glittered soaps, they buy them by the buckets. I can't imagine the mess it makes in the shower...I'm a bit of a clean freak...


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 28, 2015)

Xazo said:


> I personally would not buy/use a soap with candy on it, though, I LOOOOOVE the way it looks. I would take the time to make a bunch of tiny little balls to utilize JUST for this purpose-in lieu of candy.



I just bought a mold (per IrishLass's suggestion) from Vanulay that will make 444 little candy sized beads. You could make a lot in one go! 
I did this because I have a tuxedo soap, (pic attached) but the little black beads, after about 3 days, gets a green halo glow around them due to the pH levels. So this mold will make them the same size. Like you say, it's a better alternative to the little candy beads.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 28, 2015)

Love the little tuxedo buttons, J!  Great tuxedo, generally.  What are the scent and the name?  I am thinking "Perfect Man" and "007"/"Shaken not Stirred"


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 28, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Love the little tuxedo buttons, J!  Great tuxedo, generally.  What are the scent and the name?  I am thinking "Perfect Man" and "007"/"Shaken not Stirred"



I used a mixture of Black Amber & Linen (NG) with Golden Embargo (Mad Oils) It smells DIVINE!! Very masculine and exactly what a man should smell like when wearing a tux - IMO. 
The mixture overheats though, so I had a little crack in the top. I'm glad I looked at it when I did, or it would have volcanoed, so I need to always keep it uncovered and well ventilated when soaping this scent mixture. 

I love how the way I mixed the top, it also looks like this particular tux soap has a bow-tie (use your imagination!) Not all of them do, which is why I took a pic of this particular bar.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 28, 2015)

I totally saw the bow-tie when I looked at it, I wondered how you got it.  So it was soap serendipity!  I really like NG's Black Linen and Amber, too, haven't tied Golden Embargo yet.  This makes me want to make a batch with Black Linen and Amber.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 28, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I totally saw the bow-tie when I looked at it, I wondered how you got it.  So it was soap serendipity!  I really like NG's Black Linen and Amber, too, haven't tied Golden Embargo yet.  This makes me want to make a batch with Black Linen and Amber.



It's a really easy effect to get when soaping too. If you can't figure it out by looking, all I did was take 2 cut to length pieces of that flimsy cutting board that some people use as liners, duct tape them together along one edge. After pouring half the mold with the black, I inserted my homemade divider right down the middle of the mold, and opened it up and smashed the soap to the sides to get the "V" of the black. Then after it was set enough (usually do that then mix up my white) take the divider out and pour in the white. I always leave a little of the black and a little of the white and plop it on top and do a sort of smashed swirl, and viola - Tuxedo soap! 
I was only going to do 3 buttons, but got carried away. 3 or 4 tops is a much better look though.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 28, 2015)

Terrific tuxedos, candleattic! Very nicely done:razz:


----------

